
Alternatives to Google services? - willart4food
Inspired by this article &quot;PSA: Don’t Mess With The Google!&quot;<p>Link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dansdeals.com&#x2F;archives&#x2F;98444<p>Many of us started casually using gmail back in the days, and - with time - we have married google for email, contact, calendar, photos, files (drive) and much more.  And it&#x27;s a scary proposition that everything can be GONE with no or little notice or recourse.<p>While backing up can mitigate some of the risk, a better strategy would be to duplicate the functionality with paid services?<p>So, what are the best, affordable, alternative to:<p>- gmail&#x2F;contact&#x2F;calendar
- Photos? I am assuming box and dropbox are good candidates
- drive? I am assuming box and dropbox are good candidates
======
xydac
I use NextCloud for personal cloud backup solution. Although it doesn't have
mail server in it.

------
PaulHoule
Try fastmail.com

